# What substrate you must use? Need help



## Luwen (Jan 6, 2011)

Guys just want to ask what type of substrate to use in emersed set-up for HC and UG, I currently have some emersed with ordinary garden soil that i washed and dried. is potting mix good that potting soil or can i use both? I plan to use some Amazonia 2 normal type for the UG. is it ok? thanks guys need some help


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

You can really use anything. i would recommend you look up the plant's natural habitat and see what pH it's soil is. then try and replicate it. although you can still grow it anyway.

I currently use anywhere from a Soil/Peat mixture to straight Kitty Litter. its up to you really


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I believe that's fine if you use both. Have a good one.


----------



## Luwen (Jan 6, 2011)

How about for UG, can I use it too? thanks guys


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

When in debate between several kinds of substrate, I tend to just mix up a little of each and call it quits. Potting soil, sand, fine gravel, turface, worm castings - a little bit of everything and all that jazz...

Only thing is, with a tiny plant like HC, make sure the substrate is very fine-grained to accommodate the tiny roots


----------

